

Pretty cool way to create links - joosth
http://flinkr.heroku.com

======
joosth
Sure. However there are two parts in this idea: 1\. The idea of adding very
simple metadata to links (to enrich the web).. 2\. The usage of this metadata.
Eg. like Flinkr does.

The Flinkr implementation simply reformats the data to do a search that it
thinks is most relevant. Eg.

"wiki:george w bush" will redirect you to a wikipedia search. "movie:the
matrix" will do a search on imdb. "book:lotr" will use the Amazon API and
redirect you to the result.

Other searches use 'Google I'm Feeling Lucky'..

------
xanary
This is very, very cool! However, are you willing to share the source code or
otherwise clarify how it's implemented? I love this and think it's a great
idea, but I would not feel comfortable using it extensively unless I knew how
it worked, what its limitations are, etc.

